# Colorado 2nd rifle cow elk



## deadend (Dec 1, 2008)

Went elk hunting near Meeker, Co. for the second rifle season.  We were hunting the Flat Tops Wilderness Area near Trapper's lake.  The hunting was hard due to the weather and moon phase.  Most in the area agreed it was the worst elk season in that area they had seen in 25 years.  

Covered roughly 55 miles on foot in 6 days and about 20 on horseback.  I never laid eyes on an elk until day 6 when we hit a cow call and had 3 answer back.  We finally got them to come into view and I shot the smallest one (on purpose) at about 120 yards.  She only presented me with a frontal chest shot.  The 225gr Hornady interlocks from my .338wm entered the chest, took out 6-8" of spine, and traveled the entire length of the cavity and lodged in the pelvis.  She hit the ground like she'd been hit by a bolt of lightning.

I shot the cow in nearly the most remote area I could have found.  It was far too rough to get horses in and nearly 3.5 miles from camp.  My buddy and I made the first trip out with 80+lbs each taking nearly 5 hours.  I returned the next morning to retrieve the shoulders which I had hung in a tree and the round trip was about 6.5 hrs.

It was the hardest hunt I've been on to date but I'm ready to go back!


----------



## Hoss (Dec 1, 2008)

Sounds like some tough hunting, but those views would be worth it.  Congrats on the cow and thanks for taking us along.

Hoss


----------



## ryanwhit (Dec 1, 2008)

Nicely done!!


----------



## Arrow3 (Dec 1, 2008)

Awesome pics!!!


----------



## Nitro (Dec 1, 2008)

Pretty place for sure.


----------



## Nicodemus (Dec 1, 2008)

I could get lost in there, on purpose, and be happy if I never found my way out!!  Sho-nuff purty place!!


----------



## leo (Dec 2, 2008)

Thanks for sharing your hunt and that beautiful country with us


----------



## scsportsman (Dec 2, 2008)

that is beautiful country out there, looks like a great trip


----------



## Hunter Haven (Dec 2, 2008)

Wow!! Those pics are simply amazing!! Absolutely beautiful!!

Thanks for sharing them...


----------



## Bowman#3 (Dec 2, 2008)

man a place like that sure is hard to leave


----------



## ray97303 (Dec 3, 2008)

Congrats! Thanks for sharing some great pictures with us!


----------



## pitbull (Dec 4, 2008)

Nice Steve! Next time you should tote me along with you


----------



## Bruz (Dec 4, 2008)

Amazing pics and congrats on the Cow....Good eating for sure.

Robert


----------



## Luke0927 (Dec 4, 2008)

Great pics....Ive been thinking of moving out there i love it out west!


----------



## gastrohman (Dec 7, 2008)

BEAUTIFUL pics!!!  Congrats on the cow.  I am still searching for my first elk.  As you well know, any elk is a trophy.  I have hunted 2nd season rifle for about the last 5 years about 30-45 minutes from where you were at there at Flat Tops.  I can sympathize w/ weather during 2nd season -- can be REALLY tough -- elk stay nocturnal and don't move a darn bit from their deep dark timber holes during the day.

Elk hunting is TOUGH.  Way to go, man.  Am happy for you.


----------



## Palmetto (Dec 8, 2008)

I fished the White river a few years ago, beautiful country.

Congrats on an awesome hunt!


----------



## doublelungdriller (Dec 8, 2008)

awesome pics.


----------



## howboutthemdawgs (Dec 9, 2008)

Those are some cool pics.  I have been there many times.  I believe of all of the places I have been out west that Trappers Lake is one of the prettiest.  I was there a couple months ago and I hunted some east of there off of Dunkley Pass (the road you take to get to Trappers).  Congrats.


----------



## Auchumpkee Creek Assassin (Dec 10, 2008)

great pic's ---lot's of great eatin off that cow elk=congrats


----------



## BuckHunter 34 (Feb 22, 2009)

nice cow!! and beautiful pics too!!


----------



## FERAL ONE (Feb 22, 2009)

man what a beautiful place !!! thanks for sharing with us !!!


----------



## BigBadger78 (Feb 23, 2009)

Love those pictures!!  That might have to be my next big trip I take, it looks beautiful!


----------



## FX Jenkins (Feb 24, 2009)

man...thats nice...afraid I won't be making the pilgrimage this year...


----------



## ben300win (Mar 5, 2009)

I am with you on the 2nd season being hard to hunt. Man it was hot on us last year as well. We hunted about 4 hours south of you near Norwood. We saw 6 elk, 4 bears and several mule deer. My buddies were 1100 yards away from us, but we could see a spike bull that was headed their way, but we had no way to tell them to stay put. We are putting in for a 1st season tag this year. Should be alot less hunters and it is an either sex tag as well. That is some beautiful country were you hunted. Most of where we hunted was high desert with a mix of buck brush and cedars. I tell everyone that goes out there with me that they do not need to go unless they want to get addicted. It is hard to leave out there when you get there. Good luck next year


----------



## FX Jenkins (Mar 5, 2009)

I'd be interested in knowing/seeing the stats for the 2009 season...wondering just how much the economy setback will effect non resident purchases....


----------



## ben300win (Mar 8, 2009)

Me too FX. I hope that it increases our odds of drawing a tag.  I will tell you this, once it is in your blood you can't get it out poor economy or not.


----------



## 1bigdog1 (Mar 17, 2009)

deadend said:


> Went elk hunting near Meeker, Co. for the second rifle season.  We were hunting the Flat Tops Wilderness Area near Trapper's lake.  The hunting was hard due to the weather and moon phase.  Most in the area agreed it was the worst elk season in that area they had seen in 25 years.
> 
> Covered roughly 55 miles on foot in 6 days and about 20 on horseback.  I never laid eyes on an elk until day 6 when we hit a cow call and had 3 answer back.  We finally got them to come into view and I shot the smallest one (on purpose) at about 120 yards.  She only presented me with a frontal chest shot.  The 225gr Hornady interlocks from my .338wm entered the chest, took out 6-8" of spine, and traveled the entire length of the cavity and lodged in the pelvis.  She hit the ground like she'd been hit by a bolt of lightning.
> 
> ...


the area is beautiful. i,ve hunted around dolores and rico for about 9 yrs. now. we have bow hunted 4 yrs. and blk. powder 5 yrs. can,t wait till the second week of september to get here again if the good Lord doesn,t mind i,m going back.


----------

